# QSI - Whistle and Bell using Track Magnets



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*...DISCLAIMER...I have no $ connection to QSI except they take my money...







*

*I saw a neat new board at the ECLSTS that allows use of track magnets (or other things) 
to operate the QSI board Bell or Grade Crossing Whistle/Horn.*
*
It provides the needed pulses to the QSI board input to 'Do its Thing"*
*in place of flipping the track polarity. 
The main disavantage is the addition height of about 3/4" to the "Club Sandwitch".*

*It comes in two flavors "Aristo" Sandwich or Magnum Adapter*
*The Sandwich board sits between the PnP mother board and the QSI Aristo Decoder.*
*The Magnum board has screw terminals for non-PNP installs. 
It comes with two trigger switches and get its own power from the QSI connector P3.*

*RJD - Skip reading the next line or your head will explode...







*
*It uses a PIC 12F683 Microprocessor to provide the needed pulses.*
*
List $44.95 and they were available at the show.
*
*







*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Will it work with your new Revo ?????????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Strange question Nick... the revo could certainly trigger it, but where would you connect the motor? To the QSI or the Revo? 

Might take a fair amount of wiring if you wanted to use both in an Aristo loco, only one socket. 

But technically, the Revo should be able to trigger it. 

Funny they only provided 2 triggers, when they could have done many more. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 Oct 2010 02:03 PM 
Strange question Nick... the revo could certainly trigger it, but where would you connect the motor? To the QSI or the Revo? 

Might take a fair amount of wiring if you wanted to use both in an Aristo loco, only one socket. 

But technically, the Revo should be able to trigger it. 

Funny they only provided 2 triggers, when they could have done many more. 

Greg 



No not strange, I was just wondering.

What if the QSI Magnum board was used ??????????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you had the Revo, then you would want to use the Revo remote control. 

But, since the Revo puts out PWM, it cannot run the QSI properly, you would have to filter the Revo output... and more than just the little adapter board type thing. but I guess it could be done with a big filter, but the filter has to be designed not to hurt the Revo output. 

After all of that, it might work. If you had a filter that could handle the QSI and the motors, you could connect the motors to the QSI, if not, maybe hook the motors to the Revo and the QSI just do sound, but then you lose all the sophisticated features of the QSI, making it just like a Phoenix, so why not use a phoenix to the Revo in the first place. 

So, technically, it probably could be done, but from a practical aspect, it makes no good sense, there are better alternatives. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Okey Dokey Smokey...................


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Train wreck indeed! 


GIFSoup


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hey Ray,
Do you know if these are available outside the show circuit yet. I keep checking Tony's and the QSI site but they don't even mention them. I was wondering if this was a small sample lot they were selling at the show.

thanks for the info
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I talked to Tony the other day, and he made made no mention of it either. Weird. 

Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, I got 3 of these at the QSI table and they had plenty more. They work great, I put a magnet out side of tunnels and before grade crossings and they haven't missed one trigger yet. When you have 3 running but working a forth doing switching it keeps the layout alive. PS thats for the wright up on the NcE display light works great and dosen't effect the batteries like Tony said it would. I have done 5 in the club todate. Jake


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Steve
>Do you know if these are available outside the show circuit yet. 
>I keep checking Tony's and the QSI site but they don't even mention them. 
>I was wondering if this was a small sample lot they were selling at the show.
Greg
>I talked to Tony the other day, and he made made no mention of it either. Weird.
*Na - Just [/b]Selective [/b]Amnesia[/b]
.
From the instruction sheet:
.
This adaptor board has been designed and manufactureed by:
Throttle-Up, Inc. ( aka as Mike Greenwood )[/b]
* [url]www.throttleupinc.com*[/url]
* 901-605-5252*
*.*
*Throttle-Up, Inc, has no affiliation with QSI or QSI Solutions*
*.*
*PS: But Mike's name appears on several of Tony's web site links.*
*AND they were flying the QSI Flag/Banner and 
QSI-Solution items on the table....sigh...
**.
**>>>>The Whistle/Bell Control Adaptor Board>HAS TO BE REMOVED for the QSI Programmer to work.
>>>>The SUPERCAP's HAVE TO BE DISABLED/REMOVED 
>>>>for the QSI Programmer to work.*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, that makes more sense. He is a dealer for QSI, and works closely with Tony on new products. Good guy. 

I think that we will see new hardware first, that will have all the features incorporated. I remember Tony telling me that the expansion light board would have to sell for $80 the way it was designed. That's a no starter, you can get a FL4 for that for $14. Of course it would not work on DC. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 16 Oct 2010 08:01 AM 

*.............SNIP.............................
**>>>>The Whistle/Bell Control Adaptor Board>HAS TO BE REMOVED for the QSI Programmer to work.
**.............SNIP...............

I spoke with Mike today. He will update his web site with
the SANDWICH board info.
**
I also found out that **you **DO NOT need to remove the
SANDWICH board to program the QSI board**....IF.....**
YOU DISCONNECT **THE QSI POWER CONNECTION TO THE SAND*WICH BOARD.[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks to be there:

*http://www.throttleupinc.com/Site/Home.html* 


(I hope mike does not mind me posting a picture from his site.)

Click on the picture on his site to go to the product page. 












Regards, Greg


----------



## MGreenwood (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Greg for posting the info!

Throttle-Up, Inc., is producing the sound trigger boards for American Hobby Distributors. They will be available both through our website and at Tonys.

We chose to only trigger the bell and grade crossing whistle because those are the two most popular items. but we can trigger other sounds like the coupler, brakes, etc. If you have something else you would like triggered let use know, I'm sure we can put something special together.

I think someone also asked a question about controlling a QSI decoder with Aristo TE Revolution? We had been working with QSI to do just that, however Greg you were right again, the QSI decoder does not like PWM output of the Revolution and we get some very erratic behavior. So the project has been scraped for now, until we can find another way to communicate between the two devices. 

About the shows, When we are at the shows we are there to represent QSI Solutions. QSI, as a lot of you know are designers but not manufacturers, they design this stuff but someone else manufacturers it, like train OEM's.The QSI product line for Large Scale is owned and distributed by American Hobby Distributors (Tony's Train Exchange). We, Throttle-Up, Inc. Have been working with QSI (the designers) and Tony since the products inception for large scale. Because of this relationship, Tony usually asks us to do the large scale shows because of our history with the product line and our large scale experience. Our company actually does much more than just QSI, but at the shows we are only representing QSI. So sorry for any confusion, please keep in mind that Tony sends us only because he wants to have the most knowledgable people at the shows to answer your questions about the product line, and trust me, all your comments and feedback does get back to the designers.

I hope this helps to answer your questions. We usually don't post to the forums to eliminate any concerns about solicitation. But we do try and check-in every now and again to see what going on.

If we can provide any more information please don't hesitate to get in touch with us, or the staff at American Hobby.

Thanks

mikE


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

So Mike, or anyone elase who knows. Does this, "American Hobby Distributors (Tony's Train Exchange)" mean that American Hobby Distributors is Tony's Train Exchange? I sent a QSI decoder back to them, American Hobby Distributors, a few months ago for repair and they replaced it with a new one at no charge to me. Fast service too. I was very pleased. I've dealt with Tony's in the past also and been very happy. 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, basically all the same. I have same experience with Tony's / AHD / QSI Solutions ... 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 Nov 2010 01:38 PM 
Yep, basically all the same. I have same experience with Tony's / AHD / QSI Solutions ... 

Greg Well, that's good to know. It will make future purchases a lot easier. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------

